# Crude early work



## LeeC (Nov 5, 2014)

Somewhere around 1980, this is one of my earliest pieces, before I knew what I was doing. No idea what happened to the piece, but I found this slide the other day while the wife was clearing out a lot of my old stuff. (I'm beginning to wonder what's she's up to, since I told her I wasn't leaving this house alive  )


----------



## GeekWriter (Nov 6, 2014)

It's always nice revisiting early work 

Do you remember about how long it took to make?


----------



## Greimour (Nov 6, 2014)

Crude? That is awesome... 

that's a cheetah, right? My fave animal, the tail kind of gives it away (striped) but when people see spots they often think leopard

Looks to me like a picture was painted and then a carved (or cut out) cheetah and antelope were put on top. (was it?)
That kind of 3D imagery is so beyond my skill it makes me jealous. And if it was carved, then I am even more jealous because I am even worse at that.

I'd so buy that piece!


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Damn, _that's_ crude?  I'd love to see what you consider 'polished'!  Carving is something I want to learn someday...


----------



## Gumby (Nov 6, 2014)

I love the sense of movement you've captured, Lee. I wouldn't call it crude, either.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 6, 2014)

What Gumby said!  And I would add--there is drama here...This is a unique piece,and I could not find anything "crude" about it  [and I looked!  lol] Thank you for sharing.   Peace...Jul


----------



## LeeC (Nov 6, 2014)

*GeekWriter*,

Sorry, I have no idea anymore, probably a couple weeks or so. What I remember more is later works like the Celtic Treasure Chest piece which took a year and a half with all the marquetry and carved embellishment. 


*Greimour*,

Yes, it is crude in the same sense that an accomplished wordsmith might compare their earliest attempts with their writing twenty years later. There is no painting, just layered natural woods with the only touches being burnt markings on the cheetah.

I've just been putting up a few pieces as ideas for enterprising artists. I haven't had the necessary dexterity to do this kind of art for twenty years.


*InnerFlame00*,

To give you a sense of polished, I'll post the Celtic Treasure Chest piece, maybe later today (gotta wait 24 hours as per da rules). Carving, like other art forms is along with mental imaging a skill set one develops with practice. The same as one sees in writing that really speaks to one, or in drawing the capturing of intricate detail and shading that speaks to one like Abby's work. 


*Gumby*,

Thanks for the kind words. Yes, I was going for a sense of movement with the wood grains accentuating the animal depictions. Actually what is crude to my developed eye is the depiction of the animals. 


*Firemajic*,

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2014)

love you early stuff man


----------

